# How to hook up projector and tv to Integra dhc 9.9



## Brad f (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

Hopefully this is the correct place for this new post as I am new to Home Theatre Shack. I could not find thread on DHC 9.9.
I just bought a new Panasonic projector and electric screen. I have mounted a flat screen tv behind the projector screen. My question is, with my DHC 9.9 processor is there a way to play BLU ray source to a specific monitor i.e projector screen or tv? In the daytime I would like to use my t.v and in the evening use the projector. Therefore, I would like to toggle between one and the other. Is there a way to toggle between monitor out and monitor sub out on DHC 9.9 easily? By the way , I am using HDMI cable for input and output.

Thanks for any input guys,

Brad


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the Integra does not have two HDMI outputs then your only potion is the use component for the one display and HDMI for the other. You can also buy HDMI splitters that have one input and more than one output.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Your Integra does have dual HDMI outs. Just hook one up to one display and the other up to the other display. Read the receiver manual to determine how to switch between the two.


----------



## Brad f (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply The Integra Dhc processor has 2 monitor outs (1 labeled monitor out and the other labeled monitor sub ) for HDMI. I was hoping that I would not have to go into the setup menu to toggle to the other monitor output. Maybe I could program my Harmony remote to do this? I am sure there must be a better way to use the same source but change the video display.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10113&cs_id=1011301&p_id=5068&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Brad f (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link Marshall, I just ordered one. I spoke with Integra and they said you have to go into the setup menu to change display. I really wish they had of put a single command on the remote for the toggling between ( monitor out and monitor sub )displays easily.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome. I hope it works for you.


----------



## Brad f (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Marshall, no luck with splitter just fuzzy screen? It sounded to easy


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmm...It should work. Is it fuzzy on both, or just one of the TV or Projector?


----------



## Brad f (Nov 3, 2009)

It is inconsistent, the Integra receiver does not seem to see a input. I have sound but no picture.
Sometimes if I leave it on for a while it will eventually appear. Then I can turn on my projector and TV
they seem to work fine. If I shut off the system and turn it back on it won't work again? 
Something I am noticing with the Integra DHC 9.9 is that the onscreen does not always working. I spoke with Integra and they said that is normal? Now I am wondering if I should use component Cables rather than HDMI? They told me that component would always show the onscreen. My luck with this Processor
is diminishing. I am surprised that a processor like this with all the great reviews would not show the onscreen in hdmi monitor out. If I was to use a component splitter would I loose the video quality? to my understanding hdmi is the only cable cable of passing 1080p for my Blu ray(is this True). Any input much appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

1080p is only passed through HDMI, Have you tried changing the order you turn on your equipment The projector should be first and then the receiver and lastly the BluRay player.


----------



## Brad f (Nov 3, 2009)

I tried the order, seemed to work a bit more consistent. Now I am finding that I must have both displays on at the same time for them to work? this is a bit of a problem as the tv is behind my drop down screen. Any thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI is a real problem with the compliance handshake. Its not the receiver its just the way HDMI works. Your HDMI splitter may be frustrating the problem


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> 1080p is only passed through HDMI, Have you tried changing the order you turn on your equipment The projector should be first and then the receiver and lastly the BluRay player.


 Though individual equipment may not accept it, component does support 1080p.

The problem that does is exaist is that you cannot convert from an HDMI signal to component because of licensing issues imposed by intel at the behest of the MPAA to prevent HD copying.


----------



## Brad f (Nov 3, 2009)

Finally some luck, I was able to get the Hex codes for my DHC 9.9. This allows me to switch outputs with one command , rather than going into the setup menu. I have no need for the HDMI splitter anymore. Huge help! I am still experiencing the OSD intermittent problem. Maybe if I confirm all equipment is turning on in certain sequence I may be able to resolve this? It would sure be nice to always have the onscreen volume as my equipment is hidden.


----------

